# Swirl removal without Pc, buffer etc..



## r8byb (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys, i dont have a mop or PC etc was wandering with some hard graft and the right products its possible to remove light swirls and scratches that i have all over my car with any products i can use with my hands lol 

Thanks


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Meguiar's Scratch X is designed to be used by hand.

Work it in small areas, I would say max 18"x18" and work until the product residue turns clear


----------



## r8byb (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks buddy, i shall grab my self some of that .


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

i tried ScratchX , ColorX , nothing works , it really hurts to work more than 5 minutes on the same section with no results (with 15$ loss for nothing)


----------



## r8byb (Jul 7, 2007)

I see, may just get a g220 and have a play with that then


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

ZEX said:


> i tried ScratchX , ColorX , nothing works , it really hurts to work more than 5 minutes on the same section with no results (with 15$ loss for nothing)


Ditto loads of work for little results


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

i tried it again (colorX) on an Old nissan Sunny , it works for about 60% of the swirls , but it's really hard , took only 1 hour for the bonnet !


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have used scratchx but it IMO it is a filler that can be buffed to a shine
- thats why it is marketed as clearcoat safe. My NXT tech wax was used to add an LSP to that concealment. Weeks later the swirls always return.

I luckily now have a Megs G220 and some suitable pads/products - only had a quick play with a little Megs #80 on the boot but there will be no going back - enough said.


----------



## pogo (Oct 21, 2007)

AW8 said:


> I have used scratchx but it IMO it is a filler that can be buffed to a shine
> - thats why it is marketed as clearcoat safe. My NXT tech wax was used to add an LSP to that concealment. Weeks later the swirls always return.
> 
> I luckily now have a Megs G220 and some suitable pads/products - only had a quick play with a little Megs #80 on the boot but there will be no going back - enough said.


what sort of money is the megs polisher mate?


----------



## AW8 (Dec 11, 2006)

RRP = £149.99 or therabouts -without pads. 

Some traders on here were doing deals with a couple of pads serious peformance and polished bliss others found a cheaper machine but without pads - can't recall site. Also bundles appearing with cleanyour car. Look a traders sections, search on these forums under G220 or google for more info and links etc.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

As above not had good results by hand only on very faint swirls


----------



## defiant (Jan 10, 2008)

Buzzsaw said:


> Ditto loads of work for little results


Ditto. Tried the Carlack 68 Scratch Remover and only removed about 30% of the swirls. Probably doesn't help it's BMW paint. Time for :buffer:


----------



## tsantoro (Oct 25, 2007)

Megs 9 and 80 can be used by hand, if they is not abrasive enough try Megs 2. However, these products will take some time and effort and all of them contain fillers.


----------



## colingo (Oct 11, 2006)

I was cleaning my MK1 MR2 today, using AG SRP in an attempt to remove the light swirls. The car is my daily drive and whilst i enjoy cleaning my car i dont want to get too obsessive about it. In my workshop i came across a bottle of MER which i use to use and tried it. the results on the swirls were amazing in comparison to the AG SRP. The MER required very little effort, has anyone else had any experiences with this product.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

I used Mer for about 14 years and like you found it to work wonders on light swirls with very little effort involved. I think it used to be a very good product, but it hasn't evolved, and there seem to be better products about now.

Last winter I was travelling 20 miles to work on a busy main road and I didn't get the time to clean the car very often. Ended up with a lot more swirls than I was used to and the Mer didn't really cover them up very well at all. 

I tried SRP applied with a Halfords polisher I had been given and was impressed with the results - I would say it covered 80 to 90% of the swirls. It probably isn't as good by hand as you would not be able to give as much effort as any machine. 

Reading this site and others have led me to get a 'proper' machine (G220) and some decent polishes etc, so hope to do better next time:buffer: . 

TBH, I think the SRP ought to give better coverage of swirls than the Mer. Certainly most posts about SRP I have read around here rate it highly for hand application and where it only needs to cover/fill the swirls and scratches. It does need a protective layer on top to make it last more than a couple weeks though (EGP is probably best). 

I did used to find the Mer lasted very well, especially using it in the wash bucket every week (only problem is you have to physically wash it off - it won't swill away like other shampoo's and wash/waxes)


----------



## Daviswilson259 (Jan 4, 2018)

I will recommend you to once go through the Ultima Clearly Different's Products because they have multiple products for your multiple car detailing needs.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

If you don't own a polishing machine, I would rather suggest using a polish with lots of fillers.
With ScratchX and the like, the amount of time and effort spent is IMHO in no relation to the results.
With a filler-heavy product, you won't get rid of any RDS, but they'll be at least less visible.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Meguiars Ultimate Compound is pretty good stuff as is gtechniq P1 dor hand use :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was reading this from the beginning and something didn't seem quite right. Oh wait it's from 2008!!


----------

